

Ask YC: Version control hosting site for private projects? - randomhack

Does anyone know of a good project hosting site? Has anyone used cvsdude, svnrepository etc?  Do you have any good/bad experiences with any of the sites?<p>edit : Should have said something about requirements. I need subversion and  something with &#62;1gb storage and reasonable bandwidth. Trac is also required.  

======
jkush
Sign up at Assembla.com. It's free up to 500MB. Assembla also gives you Trac
and a whole bunch of project management features.

I'm using Assembla for a .NET project with Tortoise as the client GUI.

~~~
randomhack
looks interesting.

------
imperator
I use <http://www.devjavu.com/> Subversion and Trac hosting.

------
hbien
The guy behind svnrepository.com is also behind railsplayground.com. The $5/mo
plan at railsplayground gives you a web host AND a free svnrepository account
(1GB storage, unlimited repositories, unlimited trac instances, https access,
use your own domain..). That might be the best value.

~~~
randomhack
looks like an excellent plan. any experience in terms of reliability?

~~~
hbien
Rock solid. I've always had access to my svn repository and it's always speedy
using it. I've been using them for about 8 months now.

For svnrepository, the control panel doesn't look that great, though =/. But
you really won't use it that often, only once in a while to setup new
repositories and trac instances (and users).

~~~
randomhack
Thanks for the info. One note of concern : I dont see their terms of service
etc ?

------
rglullis
I am using webfaction with excellent results. You can easily setup a SVN repo
and a trac instance. I believe their basic plan starts for $7.50/mo. And if
you want, you can install other apps.

------
zviband
I've been using unfuddle. They rock.

~~~
nmeyer
I love unfuddle. I find their UI to be so much cleaner than Trac, and the
customer service is great. I usually get a response to any problems in under
an hour.

------
brianr
Any reason you're using Subversion instead of a distributed system like
mercurial or git?

~~~
randomhack
Primarily because I am used to subversion (the repo is already in subversion
on my home machine). Secondly I am not sure whether I will find hosts for
mercurial or git?

~~~
brianr
If subversion is already working ok then I guess there's no pressing reason to
switch, but if you want to try something new, git
(<http://git.or.cz/course/svn.html>) seems pretty cool so far (been using it
for about a week). You can put the repository anywhere you want (e.g. your
home directory) so you should be able to run it on any host. The
fastest/easiest/recommended way is to just run it locally.

~~~
hhm
Darcs is also a very interesting option. Have you tried it? I've been using it
for one week after a few years using SVN and it seems like a very viable
option.

------
bkmrkr
most hosts now have svn support, I use dreamhost.com

~~~
randomhack
uhmm .. didnt know that ! thannks !

~~~
champion
my short experience with SVN on dreamhost was that it was _very_ slow and a
bit flakey.

~~~
endlessvoid94
it's slow if you are on a shared hosting package...otherwise it runs very well

------
oxtopus
We use cvsdude.com

~~~
uuilly
I use it too. The web UI is kind of brutal but I don't have to go there much.
It works, I'm happy with it.

